# YouTube Poop Fan Club



## Falthor (Jul 30, 2008)

Like watching YouTube Poop for a good laugh?  Then this club is for you!  Here, we can discuss the greatest videos of all time, including those with "SPAGHETTI," "my boyyyyy," and "MAMA Luigi."

Top Members
!1!1One11: My boyyyyyy - Falthor

Other Boyyyys
2. Invader Palkia
3. Flareth
4. Markku V
5. Number 100
6. Ambipom
7. Dark Butterfly
8. Murkrow


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 30, 2008)

Must join this please.

thankyu.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 30, 2008)

You're in.  Welcome aboard.  And that's MAMA Luigi to you, Mario!


----------



## Flareth (Jul 31, 2008)

NOT INTO THE PIT, IT BURRRRRRNNNNNNS!

I wanna join, Mama Luigi.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jul 31, 2008)

MAH BOYYYYY
Join please.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 31, 2008)

SPAGHETTI!

It's so boring around here.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 31, 2008)

I wonder what's for dinner.

My videos (Mostly Youtube Poops): http://www.youtube.com/user/Flareth13


----------



## Falthor (Jul 31, 2008)

I love the guy who does the "Final Spaghetti" sketch.  That one is just classic.


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 31, 2008)

Ganon told me to join this club or else I will DIE. So I might as well join


----------



## Falthor (Jul 31, 2008)

Would you like some DINNER, Number 100?


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jul 31, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> Ganon told me to join this club or else I will DIE. So I might as well join


yay :D

In other news:
Snake needs to do more reconnaissance. (Poop)


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 31, 2008)

It's getting boring around here... So I'll join.

Whatever happened to Mario and Luigi in Epileptic Poop Nuggets? I can't find it.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 31, 2008)

Markku V said:


> yay :D
> 
> In other news:
> Snake needs to do more reconnaissance. (Poop)


 Seen it.

"He's pretty smart...for an ape anyway."
"Hey!"


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope she makes lotsa spaghetti!

count me in!


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 31, 2008)

Cheer up, it's A BEAUTIFUL DAY TO DIE.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 1, 2008)

I guess I'll join.

I find that 90% of poops are just unfunny copies of other ones.

But the other 10% are genius!
and it sure was nice someone to open this club gay Luigi?


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 1, 2008)

Poops by their very nature are largely unoriginal, as it's mostly the same stuff mixed in a variety of different ways. It's the presentation that matters

also, quick question for everyone: who here considers Kajetokun (over nine thousand, balls are inert, etc) a pooper? He never calls himself a pooper or his videos poops, nor do any of said videos use any of the mah boiii/mama luigi clips, but aside from that they fit the definition fairly well


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, in that case 90% of them aren't presented very well.

I don't like the ones that get a phrase.
Say, Luigi saying 'spaghetti' and making him say it again and again and then in slow motion.

Ones that actually do something hat isn't just slow down/speed up/filter rape are good usually.


----------



## Falthor (Aug 1, 2008)

My favorite poop is Final Spaghetti.  That's just a classic.


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Aug 2, 2008)

New & first TTGL YTP by WalrusGuy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNy6gRYgSjc


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 2, 2008)

My favourite always changes, but ATM my fav is 'Ganon Hates Grating Cheese'


----------



## Terry. T. (Aug 5, 2008)

I must join.

I do AOL videos, because it won't let me register for Youtube and Myspace.


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Aug 6, 2008)

My favorites are The King gets a Television & a Wii and Ganon's Hotel Mario game.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

No one can beat Morshu!! :0

I'm in.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 6, 2008)

Does anyone have the first one when they make fun of Morshu going 'hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm'?


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

It's MMMMMMMMM not Hmmmmm <_<


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 6, 2008)

It's 'it's' not 'its'

Enough!


I wonder what's for dinner?


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

It sure is* BORING * around here.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 6, 2008)

That's because hardly anyone's posting.

Mah boi!

This peace it what all true warriors strive for!


----------



## Flareth (Aug 7, 2008)

I dun have a favorite.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 7, 2008)

Are you kidding me?!

Just got into the Youtbe Poop scene. I forgot how... I love Most of all, Sonic says "That's- good."


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Aug 8, 2008)

Ah yes the "Sonic Sez" poops i love those.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 8, 2008)

I saw one once I can't remember it's name but it went.

Hey Kids! No one cool wants to tell you that you make them feel uncomfortable. You're NO GOOD. So get outta there!

xD


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Aug 8, 2008)

Let me join, please!

I always get a good laugh out of these.


----------



## Terry. T. (Aug 9, 2008)

Check the episode where Marriland shouts at fishermen that only use Magikarps. 6 of them.


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldQoVFH11Xw
^
That poop makes me lol hard  XD


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 21, 2008)

Dark Butterfly said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldQoVFH11Xw
> ^
> That poop makes me lol hard  XD


Thank you for posting that. xD
And yes, the Sonic sez ones are pretty funny x3


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you _know_ how many "Sonic approves of rape" attempts there are? Especially when all you have to do is cut out a word or two and maybe move some sounds around.

Oh, and that sig should read "Click on them baby dragons or else they will *DIE*" or something like that for extra epic


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 21, 2008)

Dark Butterfly said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldQoVFH11Xw
> ^
> That poop makes me lol hard  XD


Wow...
I've seen that in the related videos bit, but I've never actually watched it.
_That_ was funny.

Bel Air theme tune.
"I just wonder what Dedede's up to"

Hahaha!


----------



## Terry. T. (Aug 21, 2008)

Try fandubs and my Pokéanimations (I'll do a Poop and show it you)


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 21, 2008)

can i join? i love youtube poops, although most of the cd-i ones are crappy these days
the ones i like the most atm are "athur's addicted to internet porn" and the "ash's retarded adventure" series


----------



## Sapphiron (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish to join. I feel like I could make Youtube Poops if I decided to actually do something about it one day. I'd even use my own jokes instead of all the stuff everyone else does.

My recommendations at the moment: (I was going to include Dedede Swallows a Negative Ion, but someone bet me to it)

It's right to ya, Dickie!
The Hash Brown Raping Slasher
The Legend of the Banana Phone
May Doesn't Have Any Cheese 
How can I help you, King Dedede?
Ed's Gay Ride of Fantasy
Edd is a Selfish Pooper
Jaws Encounters Chuck's Time Portal
The King Eats at Ratatoing
The Juhoker Meets Claude Speed

Wow, that's a lot...


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 23, 2008)

I have an amazing idea for a poop, the only thing is I need that Arthur episode where he punches DW, which I don;t have and I doubt you could get for free legally.

Also does anyone know of a good free video editing software? By this I don't mean Windows Movie Maker, I mean one where you can actually edit or add something to the picture, like, say if you wanted to make that flying carpet guy from the Zelda CD-i be flying somewhere other than where he's supposed to be. Instead of just cutting/ordering the actual clips.


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Aug 26, 2008)

Sony Vegas or Adobe Premiere Pro might be good for that, since with ether you can crop scenes.

Arthur's Addicted to Internet Porn was hilarious!

Here are some more favorites
The king gets a Television & a Wii
Spongebob dose the Mario
Ganon's Hotel Mario Game


----------



## Flareth (Sep 11, 2008)

...

The "king" of Youtube Poops has been suspended.

Yes.

Walrusguy. -_-


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Sep 12, 2008)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?! RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Flareth (Sep 12, 2008)

He made a new account.

http://www.youtube.com/user/waIrusguyalt

He explained in a video description that he used the capital I instead of a lowercase l so he would be less likely to be caught by Youtube.

I think that's the real him.


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm soooooo joining this. Is...addicted...to...YTP's...


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 13, 2008)

IMO, the most pointless (or at least more pointless than the rest) and *insert the adjective that I can't think of ATM here* is this.

I actually watched it the whole way through, until at the end I realized that I just wasted 9:59 10 minutes of my life watching it.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 13, 2008)

This other poop was attached to that:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=o7j7rwmw15w&watch_response

I'm watching it...


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 13, 2008)

Flareth said:


> This other poop was attached to that:
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=o7j7rwmw15w&watch_response
> 
> I'm watching it...


Best. Video. Ever.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 14, 2008)

i saw this thread and said "I'm in"  my youtube is jubbaflubb2, i have only one real ytp on it thats sorta funy, but not really.  ANd my fav one is toys gone wild


----------



## Terry. T. (Sep 21, 2008)

Try Mario Attempts Suicide.


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Oct 22, 2008)

WalrusGuy is back =D


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 23, 2008)

I know. 
I noticed two days ago. :D


----------



## Jack_the_White (Oct 26, 2008)

i saw it but i thought youtube just didnt delete some thing of him yet.  Also, if you want to download anything on youtube for a youtube poop, get a user on idesktop.tv.  Its a great website thats lets you download any youtube video in any format.  Its really great and i'd highly suggest using it


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 26, 2008)

Illusions...
There'll be LOADS of YTP in my sig soon.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 29, 2008)

*smallbump*

Joining. Youtube poops are awesome!

Dawn fails at Pokemon


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 29, 2008)

This is not good Patrick, this is not good! Professor Rowan is gonna be home soon, and when he sees what we did...

XD

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=OVM5eFsAdz4

This is my favourite at the moment.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 6, 2008)

I *make* it. Please, I love Youtube Poop, I gotta join. Plz?

its all pokemon poop.

1.2.3.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 12, 2008)

Youtube Poop is the best thing on the entire site.

Spaghetti, there's nothing more cool than this thread, IT'S OVER 9000!


----------



## Firestorm (Dec 19, 2008)

"MAH BOI! This club is what all true pesky plumbers strive for!"

"I just wonder what Gay Luigi is up to."

With that said, I'd like to join. WalrusGuy & StarRodMan are both very good Poopers IMO.


----------



## Fox McCloud (Dec 19, 2008)

DO A BARREL ROLL! DO A BARREL ROLL!

...You are starting to ANNOY me...

Ganondorf: *turns on TV*

Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down...

Falco: This is horrible...
This is DELICIOUS!
THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!

NO! THIS IS PATRICK!

In case you haven't guessed by now, I'm obsessed with YTPs, especially Star Fox ones. So yeah. I'd join, but I wouldn't stay active. Just don't have the time right now... Because Slippy's having a  baby... Wait, he was just taking a crap.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm joining. I only like poops that are done cleverly, rather than depending on the cdi/sonic shit.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 9, 2009)

since the club owner hasnt been on for a little bit, i hereby declare my self club leader for no apparent reason and will use my pingas ray to defend this right.  Also nobody has posted since december!!!!!!  OMGZ!!!!!!  So i guess ill make a post, is anyone watching the YTP Tennis match between Captpan6 and Deepercutt?


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 9, 2009)

I was...and I should still be watching them. But my computer likes making youtube lag for some reason, so everything's like a stupid jerky slideshow.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd like to join. If theres toast and lotsa spaghetti, that is.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 9, 2009)

I just wonder what gannos up to?
can i join


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 10, 2009)

"GEE, it sure is booooring around here."
JOINNNN.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 10, 2009)

yay yay yay members members members, also can u all plz share ytp that is funny yet not well known, there hasn't been a new one on the front page on youtube where u search "youtube poop" for months, and im bored outta my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 11, 2009)

French tie bow fries, anyone?


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 12, 2009)

Thats a good one...and the beginning cracks me up up everytime, but does anyone got a new one that isnt well known yet?


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPoKe76pLOc
I love billy mays poops~


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Aug 12, 2009)

Joinage, man. This club is...*becomes Link*...GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 12, 2009)

Where is falthor? Cant have a club without a leader! *gwonam flies in* Your majesty, Gannon and his minions have seized Falthor!"
No seriously, what happened?


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 13, 2009)

falthor rarely gets on, and has forgotton about this club, he's really gay for  it


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 13, 2009)

Well then, whats the point of a club without a leader? Pretty pointless....


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 23, 2009)

-_______-'''' he's gone?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 7, 2010)

FALCON.... BUMP!!!!!!

I must join this club. I make epic YouTube Poops. Watch these two videos, and if you like them, subscribe and check out the rest of my channel:

YouTube Poop - Mario and Luigi go to Court
YouTube Poop - MOAR POOP INSANITY

Can you add my name to the list?


----------

